# White House VNIEGAR jar (Mispelled)



## mgervin (Mar 26, 2019)

New to the forum. I am a White House collector. Here is a pic of my prize possession.


----------



## mgervin (Mar 26, 2019)

Absolutely no flaws. With glass insert and correct metal band.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 26, 2019)

Wow!  No idea that these existed.  It looks like it's ABM?  I've never seen a spelling error that severe on an ABM bottle before, and I think that might be worse than any spelling error on any bottle I've seen before.  Was everyone at the glass plant illiterate?


----------



## mgervin (Mar 26, 2019)

Yeah they existed in three different sizes that I know of. From my  understanding they all came from one area in Virginia. It seems to me  that they noticed the misspelling and never sold any vinegar in them.  They were all supposed to be destroyed or thrown away. From what I know  some of these were found in creek beds and other places. I guess they  were buried and the creek washed them to the surface.

These sell for crazy money on ebay. One sold in 2014 for $1447.00. Couple weeks ago one sold for 525.00 with no glass insert or metal band. The correct metal band is hard to get too.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 8, 2019)

That's just killer.


----------

